# My Provari 2.5 and Tank



## Renaldo

Simply the best out there in my opinion.

The Eleaf iJust Dual Coil Tank is the best Tank I have had and trust me... KangerTech is not even close to the quality of this. 

Loving my Vape Setup right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Very nice!


----------



## Renaldo

Thanks bud


----------

